# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  खरीदने से पहले कुछ जान  ले  ( A Group discussion on tech products before buying )

## Dark Rider

हेल्लो दोस्तों नए सूत्र पर स्वागत है 




अब से आप सभी tech products खरीदने से पहले ग्रुप में अपने दोस्तों से राय ले सकते है शुरु में करता हू 

मेरे पास अभी NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT ग्राफिक कार्ड है और अब में इसे निकालकर इसे नए में अपग्रेड करना चाहता हू फ़िलहाल मेरी choice 
ATI Radeon HD 5570 है आप सभी की राय के इंतजार में हू जो जानकर हो राय दे

बजट फ़िलहाल मेने 5000 fix  किया है इसे घटाया बढ़ाया जा सकता है

----------


## Black Pearl

मुझे भी आपकी राय की जरूरत है, एक हेडफोन लेने का प्लान है, गेमिंग और हाई बेस के सोंग्स पसंद करता हूँ,
बजट लगभग २५०० है, कौन सा लूँ.

एक 3G USB modem भी लेना है कौन सा लिया जाय? बजट २५०० तक .micromax ya huwei??

----------


## aditya_gujral1

मुझे वीडियो गेम्स खेलने का बहुत शौंक है..मुझे playstation 3 की games pc पर चलानी है सुना है उसके लिए कोई कार्ड c.p.u में लगवाना पड़ता है..?
कृप्या इस बारे में बताये..?

----------


## Dark Rider

> मुझे भी आपकी राय की जरूरत है, एक हेडफोन लेने का प्लान है, गेमिंग और हाई बेस के सोंग्स पसंद करता हूँ,
> बजट लगभग २५०० है, कौन सा लूँ.
> 
> एक 3G USB modem भी लेना है कौन सा लिया जाय? बजट २५०० तक .micromax ya huwei??


headphone में पिछले तीन साल से    iball rocky  ले रहा हू अच्छा है इसके अलावा iball का ही iBall Music Pulse  नाम से एक और हेड phone है फ़िलहाल मेरे शहर में यह ऑर्डर पर ही मिलता है मेने भी दिया है उम्मीद है कल तक मिल जायेगा 


और huwei अच्छा रहेगा मेने दोनों को उपयोग में लिए है huwei बेहतर है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मुझे वीडियो गेम्स खेलने का बहुत शौंक है..मुझे playstation 3 की games pc पर चलानी है सुना है उसके लिए कोई कार्ड c.p.u में लगवाना पड़ता है..?
> कृप्या इस बारे में बताये..?


जी नहीं ps3 games  को बेहतर सिर्फ ps3 ही चला सकता है आप ग्राफिक्स कार्ड लो इससे बेहतर है की ps3 ही ले लो

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> जी नहीं ps3 games  को बेहतर सिर्फ ps3 ही चला सकता है आप ग्राफिक्स कार्ड लो इससे बेहतर है की ps3 ही ले लो


जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मनोज भाई..ps 3 तो अभी मेरे bugdet से बहार है..फिर भी आपकी जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## aditya_gujral1

मेरे पास 1gb ddr2 ram है..मुझे अपने pc की ram बढ़ानी है...कौन सी कंपनी की ram लू...?
मैं 2gb की ram लेना चाहता हूँ पर किसी ने कहा की तुम्हारे पास पहले 1gb की है तो हो सकता है की उसके साथ 2gb काम ना करे..?
क्या ऐसा भी होता है..?
कृप्या इस बारे में जानकारी दे..?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई मेरे को लेपटोप के लिए पावर फुल हेंडी स्केनर खरीदना है ,कोण सा ठीक रहेगा.....

----------


## Black Pearl

> मेरे पास 1gb ddr2 ram है..मुझे अपने pc की ram बढ़ानी है...कौन सी कंपनी की ram लू...?
> मैं 2gb की ram लेना चाहता हूँ पर किसी ने कहा की तुम्हारे पास पहले 1gb की है तो हो सकता है की उसके साथ 2gb काम ना करे..?
> क्या ऐसा भी होता है..?
> कृप्या इस बारे में जानकारी दे..?


आप DDR2 रैम खरीदें, आपकी दोनों रैम एक साथ काम करेंगी,

आप KINGSTON ले सकते हैं, या फिर GIGABYTE ज्यादा अंतर नहीं होता है, कोई भी ले सकते हैं

धन्यवाद.

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरे पास 1gb ddr2 ram है..मुझे अपने pc की ram बढ़ानी है...कौन सी कंपनी की ram लू...?
> मैं 2gb की ram लेना चाहता हूँ पर किसी ने कहा की तुम्हारे पास पहले 1gb की है तो हो सकता है की उसके साथ 2gb काम ना करे..?
> क्या ऐसा भी होता है..?
> कृप्या इस बारे में जानकारी दे..?


जी हा जिसने भी आपको यह सलाह दी है की हो सकता है की दोनों रेम एक साथ वर्क नहीं करे यह बिलकुल ठीक है आपको matching करती हुई रेम ही लेनी होगी जैसे  दो  2 gig sticks या  दो  1 gig sticks
बेहतर यही है की आप 2gb की रेम ले ले और सिर्फ इसे ही लगाये 
रेम के लिए  आप्शन  है 

Kingston 2 GB 800 Mhz DDR2 RAM Price – 2400/-
Corsair 2 GB DDR2 RAM Price – 2500/-
OCZ 2 GB DDR2 SLI Ready Dual Channel RAM Price – 3000/-

----------


## sachin00

> *mtm bhai mujshe ek sasta ANDROID MOBILE LENA HAI kaun se loooMICROMAX A60 OR KARBONN A1please help meri taraf se repo++++++ or thanxs*


dark rider ji meri help karo please meri taraf se repo+++++++++++++

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत शानदार और जानदार सूत्र है........

----------


## sachin00

> dark rider ji meri help karo please meri taraf se repo+++++++++++++


_dark rider ji meri help karo please meri taraf se repo+++++++++++++_

----------


## Dark Rider

> हेल्लो फ्रेन्ड
> 
> मुझे १८०००-२०००० मूल्य तक डेस्कटॉप पीसी अस्सेम्ब्ल करनी है
> 
> कोई मुझे बेस्ट कॉन्फ़िगरेशन बताने का कृपया करे.
> 
> उर्गेंट है प्लीज.......


इस मूल्य के अंदर आप आसानी से core 2 Due  ले आयेंगे 

प्रोसेसर Core 2 Due 2.8  + इंटेल ओरिजिनल मदर बोर्ड 
मेमोरी 6 GB DDR 3
1 TB  HDD
LED  डिस्प्ले  स्क्रीन 21 इंच 
बाकि सभी छोटे मोटे items और साथ ही एक समान्य Sound सिस्टम

----------


## Dark Rider

> *mtm bhai mujshe ek sasta ANDROID MOBILE LENA HAI 
> kaun se looo
> MICROMAX A60 OR KARBONN A1
> please help meri taraf se repo++++++ or thanxs*


दोनों को छोडो सोनी को लो |

----------


## Abhishek009

> ATI Radeon™ HD 5670 Graphics  के बराबर nv force  में कौन सा graphics कार्ड है ?  कृपया बताये
> मैंने सुना है की ATI  के graphics कार्ड AMD processor ke saath  और nvforce  के कार्ड intel processor ke saath  अच्छी compatibility के साथ काम करते हैं 
> nvforce 560d kaisa graphic card hai


kripya is par reply kare

----------


## aashurock

*दोस्तो,
मुझे आपके सुझाव कि जरूरत है....मै एक मोबाइल खरीदना चाहता हू...जिसकी कीमत १०,००० से १५,०००रू. के बीच हो...
मै एक ऐसा मोबाइल चाहता हू जिसमे एन्ड्रायड ऒपरेटिन्ग सिस्टम हो...बाकी सारे फ़ीचर्स हो जैसे कैमरा प्राइमरी और सेकेण्डरी दोनो हो....३जी हो, टच स्क्रीन हो..इत्यादि...
इसलिये आप लोग मेरी मदद करे और मुझे उपयुक्त कीमत मे सबसे अच्छा मोबाइल बताये और यदि आपने कोई ऐसा ही मोबाइल लिय है तो क्रिपया अपना अनुभव भी शेयर करे....धन्यवाद...*

----------


## pkpasi

mujhe ek lapto lena home use ke liye 

kirpya aap log meri madad kare ke mai kaun sa laptop lu

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> *दोस्तो,
> मुझे आपके सुझाव कि जरूरत है....मै एक मोबाइल खरीदना चाहता हू...जिसकी कीमत १०,००० से १५,०००रू. के बीच हो...
> मै एक ऐसा मोबाइल चाहता हू जिसमे एन्ड्रायड ऒपरेटिन्ग सिस्टम हो...बाकी सारे फ़ीचर्स हो जैसे कैमरा प्राइमरी और सेकेण्डरी दोनो हो....३जी हो, टच स्क्रीन हो..इत्यादि...
> इसलिये आप लोग मेरी मदद करे और मुझे उपयुक्त कीमत मे सबसे अच्छा मोबाइल बताये और यदि आपने कोई ऐसा ही मोबाइल लिय है तो क्रिपया अपना अनुभव भी शेयर करे....धन्यवाद...*


http://www.mysmartprice.com/mobile/s...e-s5830-msp935http://www.flipkart.com/mobiles/lg/o...tue&affid=mysphttp://www.flipkart.com/mobiles/sony...35c&affid=mysp*मित्र इनमे से कोई भी पर मुझे लास्ट वाला sony ka अच्छा लगा बाकि आपकी मर्ज़ी*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> mujhe ek lapto lena home use ke liye 
> 
> kirpya aap log meri madad kare ke mai kaun sa laptop lu


*मित्र आपको किस range तक चाहिए*

----------


## aashurock

> http://www.mysmartprice.com/mobile/s...e-s5830-msp935http://www.flipkart.com/mobiles/lg/o...tue&affid=mysphttp://www.flipkart.com/mobiles/sony...35c&affid=mysp*मित्र इनमे से कोई भी पर मुझे लास्ट वाला sony ka अच्छा लगा बाकि आपकी मर्ज़ी*


*दोस्त अगर मै रेन्ज ज्यादा करता हू तो http://www.mysmartprice.com/mobile/s...l-i9003-msp881 ये कैसा है?

*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> *दोस्त अगर मै रेन्ज ज्यादा करता हू तो http://www.mysmartprice.com/mobile/s...l-i9003-msp881 ये कैसा है?
> 
> *


*अच्छा है मित्र*

----------


## avf000103

*भाई मुझे एक जानाकारी चाहिए एप्सन का इंकजेट प्रिंटर L800 मॉडल बाज़ार में आया है ये कितने में खरीद सकता हूँ कृपया बताये*

----------


## ajay jangra

दोस्तों ! मुझे दो नए लैपटॉप लेने हैं, मेरे पास तीन विकल्प हैं- hp/ lenovo/ dell इनमे से कोण सा लू , मेरी मदद करें (बाईस से पच्चीस  हजार के बीच)

----------


## Rajeev

> दोस्तों ! मुझे दो नए लैपटॉप लेने हैं, मेरे पास तीन विकल्प हैं- hp/ lenovo/ dell इनमे से कोण सा लू , मेरी मदद करें (बाईस से पच्चीस  हजार के बीच)


dell बेस्ट है जी ..........................................

----------


## rb908

भाई मुझे नया डाटा कार्ड लेना है कोण सा लूँ जिससे में बाद में उसका लोक तोड़कर सिम डाल कर यूज कर सकूँ

----------


## Rajeev

> भाई मुझे नया डाटा कार्ड लेना है कोण सा लूँ जिससे में बाद में उसका लोक तोड़कर सिम डाल कर यूज कर सकूँ


आइडिया नेट सेटर ..........................................

----------


## The Master

> भाई मुझे नया डाटा कार्ड लेना है कोण सा लूँ जिससे में बाद में उसका लोक तोड़कर सिम डाल कर यूज कर सकूँ



मित्र आप micromax का मोडेम ले जो की सभी कार्ड्स के साथ काम करता है | 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## rb908

> मित्र आप micromax का मोडेम ले जो की सभी कार्ड्स के साथ काम करता है | 
> 
> धन्यवाद |


MICROMAX का मैंने लिया था लेकिन MICROMAX से अच्छी स्पीड तो मुझे मेरा मोबाइल दे देता है

----------


## The Master

> MICROMAX का मैंने लिया था लेकिन MICROMAX से अच्छी स्पीड तो मुझे मेरा मोबाइल दे देता है


मुझे ऐसी परेशानी कभी नहीं हुयी इसलिए सुझाया था ..............

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> MICROMAX का मैंने लिया था लेकिन MICROMAX से अच्छी स्पीड तो मुझे मेरा मोबाइल दे देता है


तो भइया कब 3g मोबाइल है ही तो काहे को मोडेम लेना चाह रहे हो

----------


## ajay jangra

> दोस्तों ! मुझे दो नए लैपटॉप लेने हैं, मेरे पास तीन विकल्प हैं- hp/ lenovo/ dell इनमे से कोण सा लू , मेरी मदद करें (बाईस से पच्चीस  हजार के बीच)


मित्र मास्टर जी! आप की नज़र में कोण सा ठीक रहेगा?

----------


## The Master

> मित्र मास्टर जी! आप की नज़र में कोण सा ठीक रहेगा?



मित्र बजेट के अनुसार देखकर बताता हूँ ..............

----------


## ajay jangra

> मित्र बजेट के अनुसार देखकर बताता हूँ ..............


मुझे आप की राय का इंतज़ार रहेगा मित्र!!!

----------


## avf000103

> *भाई मुझे एक जानाकारी चाहिए एप्सन का इंकजेट प्रिंटर L800 मॉडल बाज़ार में आया है ये कितने में खरीद सकता हूँ कृपया बताये*



मेरा प्रश्न फोरममे दिखई देरहा है या नही इस सवाल का जवाफ का बहुत दिनोसे इन्तजार करह हुँ कृपा करके मेरी मद्दत करे

----------


## jai 123

> मित्र बजेट के अनुसार देखकर बताता हूँ ..............


मास्टर जी मेरी भी यही समस्या है
तथा HCL के बारे मे आपके क्या विचार है

----------


## aashurock

मित्रो मुझे आपकी सलाह की जरुरत है.....
मेरे पास _HP PROBOOK 4530s_लैपटाप है...जिसमे ५.१ स्पीकर चलाने के लिये साउण्ड कार्ड नही है....मैने अभी क्रिएटिव का ५.१ स्पीकर खरीदा है...
उसको लैपटाप मे चलाने के लिये कौन सा _5.1 साउण्ड कार्ड_ सही रहेगा....???? और उसकी कीमत कितनी होगी?

----------


## aashurock

> मित्रो मुझे आपकी सलाह की जरुरत है.....
> मेरे पास _HP PROBOOK 4530s_लैपटाप है...जिसमे ५.१ स्पीकर चलाने के लिये साउण्ड कार्ड नही है....मैने अभी क्रिएटिव का ५.१ स्पीकर खरीदा है...
> उसको लैपटाप मे चलाने के लिये कौन सा _5.1 साउण्ड कार्ड_ सही रहेगा....???? और उसकी कीमत कितनी होगी?


_भाइयो कोई तो सुझाव दो....
मुझे आपके जवाब का इन्तजार है.._

----------


## Rajeev

मैं अपने pc के लिए । एक DVD Writer लेना चाह रहा हूँ ।

----------


## navinavin

> मैं अपने pc के लिए । एक DVD Writer लेना चाह रहा हूँ ।


सोनी का ले लीजिए या फिर LG का ले लीजिए 
सोनी का १००० में आएगा और LG का ८००-९०० में...

----------


## Rajeev

> सोनी का ले लीजिए या फिर LG का ले लीजिए 
> सोनी का १००० में आएगा और LG का ८००-९०० में...


LG ही बेहतर रहेंगा, क्योंकि इससे पूर्व मैंने सोनी का writer लिया था ।
मगर वो 3-4 write करने के बाद खराब हो गया । फिर उसी शॉप से रिप्लेस किया और दूसरा दिया उन्होंने जो उनके पास उपलब्ध था मगर वोही हुआ ।
बाद में बाहार भेज कर रिप्लेस करवाया गया । मगर वो भी ज्यादा दिन नहीं टिका कम-से-कम 3 माह बाद में LG का ही लिया ।
वो ठीक निकला ।

----------


## ronythedon

नमस्कार मित्रो,

कृपया करके मेरी मदद करे.मेने २००५ में कंप्यूटर ख़रीदा था जो अभी भी इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ और उसमे अभी तक काफी बदलाव किये हे लेकिन अब में नया कंप्यूटर  लेना चाहता हूँ.लेकिन मुझे कुछ तकनिकी जानकारी चाहिए.


में CPU कैबिनेट, प्रोसेस्सर, रेम इत्यादी नया लूँगा लेकिन मुझे कंप्यूटर की जगह LCD या LED टीवी  इस्तेमाल करना है तो क्या ये मुमकिन हे? मेरा मतलब है की  टीवी और मोनिटर दोनों का कम सिर्फ टीवी से किया जा सकता है? क्या इसमें SPEAKER की अलग से जरुरत पड़ेगी?


कृपया मेरी मदद करे.


धन्यवाद.

----------


## ronythedon

> में CPU कैबिनेट, प्रोसेस्सर, रेम इत्यादी नया लूँगा लेकिन मुझे कंप्यूटर की जगह LCD या LED टीवी  इस्तेमाल करना है तो क्या ये मुमकिन हे? मेरा मतलब है की  टीवी और मोनिटर दोनों का कम सिर्फ टीवी से किया जा सकता है? क्या इसमें SPEAKER की अलग से जरुरत पड़ेगी?


माफ़ी चाहता हूँ लिखने में गलती हो गयी लेकिन मुझे मोनिटर की जगह टीवी इस्तेमाल करना है.

----------


## donsplender

मित्र मै एक सेकेन्उ हेण्ड सी पी यू ले रहा हुं जिसमें प्रथम खरीददार के इस कम्प्यूट र के साथ एक्स पी प्रो. फ्री आया था जो अब भी इसमे इंस्टाल है । अब ये मै सेकेण्डहेण्ड के रूप में खरीद रहा हु । तो मुझे ये जानना था कि ये जो साथ में एक्स पी प्रो. फ्री आया था वो में अपने नाम से जेन्यूनली रजिस्टर कर सकता हू क्या ? क्यों की मुझे तो ये फोरमेट करने के बाद वापस रि इन्टाल कर के उपयोग लेना है । Ñपया समाधान करें ।

----------


## yuvraz

*Micromax fun book* लेना चाहता हू. ये केवल टाटा फ़ोत्रोंन से ही चलता है... क्या इसे बाद में क्रैक करके दूसरे डाटा कार्ड से चलाया जा सकता है ??
ये ३२ GB का कार्ड सपोर्ट करता है. क्या इसमे पेन ड्राईव लगाया जा सकता हैं??

----------


## rajen

मित्रों मेरे पास एच०पी० डेस्कजेट 1050 (प्रिंट-स्कैन-कॉपी) इंकजेट प्रिंटर है, इसकी प्रिंट क्वालिटी से संतुस्ट हूँ लेकिन इसमें इंक कार्टरेज 802 न० की लगती है | जो बहुत कम चलती है (रनिंग कॉस्ट ज्यादा है, कार्टरेज की कीमत की तुलना में कुल प्रिंट बहुत कम है) | 
सो अब मैं एक नया प्रिंट-स्कैन-कॉपी इंकजेट प्रिंटर लेने की सोच रहा हूँ , जिसकी रनिंग कॉस्ट कम हो, कार्टरेज की कीमत की तुलना में कुल प्रिंट ज्यादा हों | बजट अधिक से अधिक 7 से 8 हज़ार तक हो सकता है, फिर भी चीप एन बेस्ट लेना चाहूँगा  ......:confused:
कृपया अपने सुझाव-अनुभव दें

----------


## guddu67

huwei is better

----------


## virginboy420

> मित्रो मुझे आपकी सलाह की जरुरत है.....
> मेरे पास _HP PROBOOK 4530s_लैपटाप है...जिसमे ५.१ स्पीकर चलाने के लिये साउण्ड कार्ड नही है....मैने अभी क्रिएटिव का ५.१ स्पीकर खरीदा है...
> उसको लैपटाप मे चलाने के लिये कौन सा _5.1 साउण्ड कार्ड_ सही रहेगा....???? और उसकी कीमत कितनी होगी?



मित्र के आप मुझे बाते सकते है की क्रेअतिवे का ५.१ स्पेअकर कितने का लिए कर कहा से लिए कृपा कर के मॉडल नंबर भी बतेये धन्यवाद

----------


## aashurock

> मित्र के आप मुझे बाते सकते है की क्रेअतिवे का ५.१ स्पेअकर कितने का लिए कर कहा से लिए कृपा कर के मॉडल नंबर भी बतेये धन्यवाद


मैने Creative inspire T6100 model नेहरु पैलेस से 3,900 रुपये मे लिया है...

----------


## virginboy420

> मैने Creative inspire T6100 model नेहरु पैलेस से 3,900 रुपये मे लिया है...


bhai main nehru palace to samaj gaya main puchna chah raha tha ki kaun si city se liya

----------


## aashurock

> bhai main nehru palace to samaj gaya main puchna chah raha tha ki kaun si city se liya


*DELHI SE Friend.*

----------

